# 13HP Honda GX390 - Fuel Filter Between Tank & Carb



## 5282jt (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello,
I just got a used pressure washer, with rust in the bottom of the tank.
I cleaned it up pretty good. I was wanting to put a fuel filter between the tank and the carb, so I just did it, just to be sure.
Anyone know of any reason that won't work?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.I believe you should be using the red filter on this engine if it is gravity flow and not fed through a fuel pump.The internal filter screen on the white filter is a finer mesh and may restrict fuel flow.I could be wrong,so we'll wait for a second opinion.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Should be a filter on the fuel line outlet!...


----------

